# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Κασετόφωνο & Πικάπ > [Κασετόφωνο] SONY DTC-690

## Popeye

Πριν λίγες μέρες βρήκα σε καλή τιμή ένα DAT Sony DTC-690 με πρόβλημα στο μηχανισμό φόρτωσης και το αγόρασα για δεύτερη μονάδα αλλά και, όσο μπορώ, πείραγμα.

Αφού αντικατέστησα τον ιμάντα που άνοιγοκλείνει το πορτάκι, έβαλα μια κασέτα μέσα και όλα δείχνουν να λειτουργούν μια χαρά.
Επόμενο βήμα ήταν το ξήλωμα της κεντρικής πλακέτας και ψάξιμο για σημεία "επέμβασης". 


Το πρώτο είναι τα βύσματα RCA που είναι κακή κατάσταση. Η σκέψη είναι, αν δεν βρω αντίστοιχα καλής ποιότητας, να πάρω μονά και να βάλω καλώδιο μπλεντάζ.

Επόμενο είναι οι op-amps. Έχουμε 2xNE5532, 3xJRC4558D, 4XLM358P και 1ΧM5238. Σκέφτομαι να βάλω σε όλα βάσεις αλλά δεν ξέρω αν αξίζει να τα αντικαταστήσω όλα με άλλα π.χ. OPA2134.

Τρίτο, τι άλλο, πυκνωτές... Πρόκειται για μηχάνημα του 1995 αλλά εκ πρώτης φαίνονται σε καλή κατάσταση. Χρειάζεται να τους αντικαταστήσω όλους;


http://www.datrecorders.co.uk/dtc690.php
http://underdesign.files.wordpress.c...ice-manual.pdf

----------


## xsterg

δηλαδη μετα την επεμβαση σου με τον ιμαντα εργαζεται κανονικα? 
εγω θα σου ελεγα να μην πειραξεις τιποτα αλλο για λιγο καιρο. αν δεις οτι δεν εχεις προβληματα τοτε και μονο τοτε προχωρας σε αλλαγη πυκνωτων, τοποθετηση βασεων κλπ. διαφορετικα μπορει να εχεις εκπληξεις.

----------


## Popeye

Ναι μια χαρά δούλεψε χθες.
Τι εκπλήξεις μπορεί να έχω;;

----------


## Λαζαρίδης

> Ναι μια χαρά δούλεψε χθες.
> Τι εκπλήξεις μπορεί να έχω;;



μάλον τίποτα  :Rolleyes:

----------


## xsterg

> μάλον τίποτα


γεια σου μεγαλε ηλεκτρονικε που ολα τα ξερεις...

----------


## vaggy

μην το πειραξεις αν δουλευει- στο ιδιο μηχανημα αλλαξα τα τρανζιστορ της τροφοδοσιας με υποτιθεται καλυτερα και δεν ξανα παιξε ποτε..... rip

----------


## xsterg

> μην το πειραξεις αν δουλευει- στο ιδιο μηχανημα αλλαξα τα τρανζιστορ της τροφοδοσιας με υποτιθεται καλυτερα και δεν ξανα παιξε ποτε..... rip


αρα δεν ηταν τα ιδια. ξαναεβαλες τα παλια? δουλεψε τελικα με τα παλια?

----------


## ezizu

Έχει δίκιο ο Χρήστος (xsterg). 
Τα καινούργια τρανζίστορ που έβαλες στο τροφοδοτικό, δεν θα ήταν λογικά αντίστοιχα με  τον τύπο των εργοστασιακών (ηλεκτρικά χαρακτηριστικά, διάταξη ακροδεκτών κ.λ.π.), για αυτό και δεν λειτούργησε το κύκλωμα.
Εκτός αν κατά την αντικατάσταση των τρανζίστορ,δημιουργήθηκε για τους χ,ψ λόγους (όπως π.χ. κακές κολλήσεις, λάθος τοποθέτηση ακροδεκτών, βραχυκυκλώματα κ.λ.π.) κάποια άλλη βλάβη. 
Τι ακριβώς εννοείς καλύτερα τρανζίστορ, ως προς τι καλύτερα και τι θα κέρδιζες τελικά;

----------


## xsterg

μαλλον αντιστοιχα θα εννοει φιλε σηφη. πιθανον το καταστημα να του ειπε "καλύτερα" αντι αντίστοιχα που ειναι το σωστο. αλλα ουτε αντιστοιχα του εδωσαν απο οτι φαινεται. εκτος και αν εγινε κατι λαθος κατα την αντικατασταση.

----------


## vaggy

φυσικα και ηταν αντιστοιχα- καλυτερα [με το φτωχο μου το μυαλο] ηταν καποια αλλα χαρακτηριστικα σε σχεση με τα volt και amper αλλα απο οτι καταλαβα τα μηχανηματα αυτα εχουν μια λεπτη ισοροπια και με τα αλλα χαρακτηριστικα των τρανζιστορ και οπως και να το κανουμε η περιεργεια σκοτωνει τη γατα

----------

